# Privy hole?



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/tampa-wfts-22220379/cell-phone-saves-woman-after-falling-into-sink-hole-24698747


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2011)

If it was one it would be an easy dig,  minus 7 feet of fill lol[]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 29, 2011)

It seams awful round, not to be one.....[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 29, 2011)

If there was an old house sitting where that brand new one is,maybe.
   I never saw a privy sink 7 feet.I don't think its a pit. Its a sink hole,thats my story and im stickin to it.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

> I never saw a privy sink 7 feet.


 


 It _is_ Florida...[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder what happens to the privies in places like Louisiana, where the water table is so high.  They can't even bury their dead underground.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> It seams awful round, not to be one.....[8|]


 
 It sure looks like one.  I am not a sinkhole expert, though.


----------



## PermInk (Mar 29, 2011)

There have been lots of sink holes opening up here in central Florida over the past year or so, not an uncommon site anymore [&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

What causes them?  Underground streams? I've seen various sinkholes from time to time on the news lately...some enormous....


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.enotes.com/science-fact-finder/earth/what-causes-sinkholes  You'd think we'd have more of them here, with all the flooding.  One sinkhole story I remember, was a man living out west.  His wife awoke to discover he had fallen through their living room and died.  Their home was built over an old mine shaft.  Not sure if that qualifies, but a sad an interesting story.


----------



## PermInk (Mar 29, 2011)

underground water.  Poor woman got lucky that she is the only thing that got sucked in, they open up anywhere (middle of the road, corner of a house) and suck in whole houses, cars, etc.. and then sometimes keep growing

 "A sinkhole is a depression shaped like a well or funnel that occurs in a land surface. Most common in limestone regions, sinkholes are usually formed by the dissolving action of groundwater or the seepage of above-ground streams into the limestone below, causing cracks or fractures in subterranean rock"


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> http://www.enotes.com/science-fact-finder/earth/what-causes-sinkholes  You'd think we'd have more of them here, with all the flooding.  One sinkhole story I remember, was a man living out west.  His wife awoke to discover he had fallen through their living room and died.  Their home was built over an old mine shaft.  Not sure if that qualifies, but a sad an interesting story.


 
 Good luck finding that story. It was a few years ago and occured in a home.  There is a more recent, unrelated story of a man falling down a mine shaft in Nevada.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw a pretty good size one in Southern Cal years ago. I know areas with sandy soil are prone to them. The one I saw swallowed a few cars.


----------



## towhead (Mar 30, 2011)

So that's what that hole out between the ponds is...about 3 feet deep, perfectly round but only about 1 ft across....or maybe a meteorite landed there?  Didn't really wanna examine it for fear one of the beavers were in there[] and it was a tunnel or something...?  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Beavers are nothing to mess with, as I'm sure you know.  They can be as big as a medium sized dog.  I've heard a few horror stories about them!  I'm a big animal lover too, though, so I'll just let them have their habitat and I'll have mine lol.


----------



## towhead (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Laur, when they are in the water, they are a bunch of smark alecks, slapping their tails....but on land they are a bunch of wimps...but, yeah, the hole, or tunnel...hmmmm...would that be water or what??!!  []  -Julie


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a run - in  with  a non  wimpy  beaver  in the State Park a few years back--- i was fishing  and  caught  his  tail  with a spinner----he came  up the bank and  kept  coming after me----scared  the  he!!  out of me---they make  some serious  sounds  when made mad.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't had any experience with beavers up close, but the stories Joe has told me make we wary of them.  Maybe he'll share on here.  Here, they can be about 85 pounds, I think.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

If this post continues I'll share some of my ongoing personal experiences... [8|] I've had quite a few due to our proximity to the local "Bayou"....which includes some of our land and abuts to it as well...

http://www.eagletribune.com/latestnews/x106228573/Bewildered-beaver-busted-near-burger-joint


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF1-DLAzwLM


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTTS0yW9IQY&NR=1


----------

